

Ask HN: What do you think of our app? - cmtuggl

Looking for feedback on our app that migrates contacts (soon other data) between iPhone (http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/migration+/id486135879?ls=1&#38;mt=8) and Android (http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.intuvio.migrationplus).  We just submitted a corresponding Blackberry app yesterday and it's pending release.
======
lscott3
I think that is a good idea. I did a switch not to long ago that was kinda
hacky to get it to work. I went from iPhone to android then back to iPhone. I
def. lost some data in the process and this was at least 1.5 years ago so we
didn't have some of the things we have now to make it as easy to transfer
contacts or other data.

When you say other data, what kind of data we talkin?

